# Westinghouse motor? 4.5hp @36v



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

SO I got this motor today that was laying in a friends yard in the rain. I have not cleaned it or tested it yeat but if it works I will be using it in a go-kart. Anybody know anything about it?? Limits?


----------



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry I can't answer your question, but are those barbs pointing almost-towards the camera in the first photo water cooling barbs?

Chris


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

iti_uk said:


> Sorry I can't answer your question, but are those barbs pointing almost-towards the camera in the first photo water cooling barbs?
> 
> Chris


 No I have to run some tests but I think they are the feild magnet conections.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Arlo,

Not definitive info but suggestive. http://www.vintagegolfcartparts.com/cgi-bin/ccp5/cp-app.cgi?rrc=N&cip=65.55.208.243&pg=cat&ref=marketeer


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

I wonder what I peak output is....
and I wonder what the most voltage I can run to this would be??? IM thinking Im going to try 50v. I bet I can get 20-30hp spikes for the limit anyone know much about this style of motor?? There is a lot of motors that look simular...


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Arlo,

Does this look like your motor? It's from a Marketeer 36 volt utility vehicle. Marketeer was one of the mfrs from the Redlands, Ca plant.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif. It is in an Ebay ad. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-truck-cart-vehicle-cushman-type-68991.html


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Salty9 said:


> Arlo,
> 
> Does this look like your motor? It's from a Marketeer 36 volt utility vehicle. Marketeer was one of the mfrs from the Redlands, Ca plant.
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif. It is in an Ebay ad. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ic-truck-cart-vehicle-cushman-type-68991.html


 Could be close but its not excatly the same looking at the wire posts.

Whats the specs on it???


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Does your motor have a brush band on it? If so that might account for the different look.

No more info but it looks like the motor speed is reduced considerably. It looks like 2-1 reduction at least going from the motor to the differential and probably another large reduction in the differential. Also that utility vehicle is a likely much heavier than your planned kart. The motor might surprise you with its output.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

No mine is the one I showed in the picture I will clean it up soon.

And I hope it suprises us. Im hoping to run it at 48v and push 300-400 amps into it for short bursts!


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

So I spent some time cleaning it up. I found some springs from home depot and made them to work. I turned the armature on the lathe. I replaced the wire to all the brushes. It should be good I didn't have the two bolts to hold it together so I held it as close as I could and jumped it and it now runs. It was turning slow at 12v but I might have had the brush timing off because there was nothing to hold them lined up. I added a cooling fan and some holes that will pull air though it lengthwise. Does anyone know a typical rpm/v for one of these? What about peak power? I have a deal on an Altrax 48v 300amp DCX controller I will probably go get. Just wondering if I should get one with more power.... Or if I can open it up and mod it the way I normaly do.


----------

